# 110 gallon tank-is it too much?



## dianas (Mar 10, 2009)

Newbie here. Setting up an all male African tank (mostly haps/peacocks) I was originally going to get a 75g (4ft) tank but found a great deal on craigslist for a 110 g (5ft) tank w/ all equipt. and stand for $300. I have a list of around 16 africians (& a bn pleco) that I want to get. . .so is a 110 g overkill?


----------



## mstatdfield (Jan 20, 2008)

Aquarium size? Overkill? :lol:

Blasphemy! In fact things might look a little thin with only 16 fish in a 110g. Unless you were looking at some of the haps that grow up to be monsters. Welcome to CF!


----------



## dianas (Mar 10, 2009)

Well in a tank that size, can I just add more hap/peacocks to fill it. I"m trying to keep peaceful/less-aggressive fish so I thought I needed to stay away from similar looking fish to avoid problems. I am planning on keeping a Blue Dolphin so it gets on the bigger size. Everything else will be in the 4-6" range. How many fish should I shoot for to stock the 110g?


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

well there are inches of fish to the gallon ratios as a guide and blue dolphin when fully grown might eat up a lot of that ratio.

however you might lose a few fish on the way ect so i am personally playing it by ear.

but as said previously the bigger the tank the better and in fact if you have a larger tank then the chances of your ammonia levels ect suddelny shooting up will be moderated by a larger body of water which is ideal for begginers.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Bigger is always better. And easier to take care of, IMO. Are you new to fishkeeping or just Africans?


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

A FISH TANK THAT IS TOO BIG  No such animal


----------



## dianas (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm new to fishkeeping. I've raised parrots, dogs, some exotics & 3 small boys  but never fish.

I may just get the big tank and then add to my list to fill it.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

IMO, longterm 110 gallon will probably hold 12-15 male Hap/Peacocks comfortably, depending on size. A 75, 9-12. It is best to start with more and pull out troublemakers. Also, for a male tank, you usally need a second tank(10-20 gallon) for troublemakers, females by mistake, and quarantine.


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a 125 gallon tank (15 gallons bigger than yours) that is a mixed Malawi tank and it already has 24 fish it. I am planning on somewhere around 30. If the plan is to overstock your tank make sure that you have plenty of filtration. I am running a 30 gallon wet/dry and a Fluval FX5.



> A FISH TANK THAT IS TOO BIG No such animal


Thats a no pooper.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

One of my favorite lines... "If a little is good, a lot HAS to be better!"


----------

